# Rabbits



## Walleye Killa (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone do any good rabbit hunting around mentor marsh? haven't hunted rabbit in years and am looking to get back in the swing. thanks for any reply.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

There is no hunting in Mentor. You can not even shoot your bow inside the limits of Mentor. I live by the Headlands, your lucky if you are allowed to wipe your butt without someone calling the police. Now if you belong to the yacht club you can trap shoot all day long. People with money have different rules! They use to hunt ducks and geese of the break wall at headlands beach But since the Steelhead program too many people fishing the wall has cut that back if they are allowed at all anymore.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

fakebait said:


> There is no hunting in Mentor. You can not even shoot your bow inside the limits of Mentor. I live by the Headlands, your lucky if you are allowed to wipe your butt without someone calling the police. Now if you belong to the yacht club you can trap shoot all day long. People with money have different rules! They use to hunt ducks and geese of the break wall at headlands beach But since the Steelhead program too many people fishing the wall has cut that back if they are allowed at all anymore.


Tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------

